# *** GTS Performance - GTTx-052 Turbo Kit Pre-Order - MK4/A3/TT180 fitment - Bolt on 260-280whp (350whp+ on E85) for your 1.8T! $1350



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

<center>








Its finally here! We are PROUD to be able to offer the most capable and best performing bolton K04 hybrid for the MK4/TT180HP! This unit is capable of anywhere from 265whp on a complete bone stock 1.8T motor (with proper fueling, software, and exhaust) to over 350whp with the proper mods.

Our software is tightly integrated with this setup to deliver the best power possible with the least amount of mods necessary without sacrificing reliability or driveability.
Our new GTTx turbo line is the direct successor of the already powerful GTT and improves things by upgrading the cast 2283 wheel into a custom spec compressor wheel and a custom spec RS6 turbine wheel. Both of these wheels cannot be found anywhere else and are a Gonzo Tuning exclusive.


This turbo kit includes:
(4) GTS 610cc or 550cc Dual Spray Cone Injectors (depending on stock)
(1) GTS High Flow Exhaust Manifold
(4) USCAR to Jetronic Adapters
(1) GTS TT225 Silicone Turbo Inlet Pipe
Gonzo Tuning Stage 3 Software
(1) GTTx-052 Hybrid Turbocharger- Revision 2










This coupled with an exhaust upgrade is is ALL you need to for your MK4/TT180HP to make over 270whp with pump gas.
If opt to run E85 you can expect 350whp, which will require forged rods, a 4bar pressure regulator and possibly a fuel pump upgrade.

Pricing:
$1350 gets you *EVERYTHING* listed here.
We will also reimburse up to $250 for anyone willing to provide dyno sheets after install.

Shipping: Thanksgiving week

Pre-order now and lock in this special rate!
</center>


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] Performance said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know why you've been so busy. Looks nice! Torque curve builds strong all the way to 4700 RPMs. $1,350 is way low for all this.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Very cool. Agreed on low price! 

Any plans for longitudinal application?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm currently looking at all the possible options. The longitudinal version has to be just as powerful as this version for me to actually want to offer it. I feel like the longitudinal 1.8T doesn't have as many powerful hybrid options.

With that said, I may start a pre-order for a longitudinal version very soon


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I'm currently looking at all the possible options. The longitudinal version has to be just as powerful as this version for me to actually want to offer it. I feel like the longitudinal 1.8T doesn't have as many powerful hybrid options.
> 
> With that said, I may start a pre-order for a longitudinal version very soon


Please offer this in a longitudinal version. That's the perfect upgrade for my other car (2004 Audi 1.8T quattro Avant).


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Yesss


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Would you have to gt your manifold 
Just purchased a 034 highflow mani ?
Also how would you go about flashing my 
Ecu ?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I can knock $100 off the price. That's it


----------



## slukas (Sep 3, 2011)

*My Experience*

Private message me before purchasing this kit as I would like to share my experience with this upgrade kit and the company selling it.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

whens the pre-order end?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

The 31st. It could be extended, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## oTurtlez (Mar 3, 2013)

01jetta wolfy said:


> Would you have to gt your manifold
> Just purchased a 034 highflow mani ?
> *Also how would you go about flashing my *
> Ecu ?


+1 for flashing method inquiry. Mailing out my ECU would be a hassle, but possible if necessary.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Oops didn't see that question. You can opt for the remote flashing tool for $50


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

clarification for a question i get asked alot... can you use an aftermarket DP for the OEM turbo?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> clarification for a question i get asked alot... can you use an aftermarket DP for the OEM turbo?


X2

Also, will gaskets/hardware (nuts/bolts/studs) be provided?


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

Very interested in placing an order for this on Tuesday, October 28. 
When I go to the website tunedbygts, the price is not shown as $1350? Would the price be reflected at checkout?
For the price of $1350 is the E-85 tune included? 
How would you switch between the E-85 tune and 91/93 octane tune?
Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> clarification for a question i get asked alot... can you use an aftermarket DP for the OEM turbo?


Yeah any aftermarket exhaust that bolts on to the stock turbo will work here


suffocatemymind said:


> Also, will gaskets/hardware (nuts/bolts/studs) be provided?


You have to source these yourself but lots of places stock these as a kit like ECS.


c3cars said:


> Very interested in placing an order for this on Tuesday, October 28.
> When I go to the website tunedbygts, the price is not shown as $1350? Would the price be reflected at checkout?
> For the price of $1350 is the E-85 tune included?
> How would you switch between the E-85 tune and 91/93 octane tune?
> Thanks guys!


You need to PM or preferrably email sales @ gonzotuning.com for the special price 

E85 addon is $150

There is program switching where you can switch from one program to the other on the fly as well :thumbup:


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, so I'll contact gonzotuning in order to obtain the advertised price on vwvortex! Thanks guys


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thank you sir. as i get that question every day lol


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

I would be curious to see what this made on 93/E85 with meth/cams. Has anyone seriously pushed this kit for you guys yet?


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonzo, you've had my ECU and payment for well over a month now. Send me my damn ECU back already. Oh and also, I see that remote tuning service is now available! Right on, I purchased the cable from you specifically so that you could have remote tuned my ECU but then you proceeded to tell my that the remote tune wasn't possible, made me send in my ECU and asked why I even bought the cable in the first place. Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

thormx353 said:


> I would be curious to see what this made on 93/E85 with meth/cams. Has anyone seriously pushed this kit for you guys yet?


400whp is possible with E85, intake cam and intake manifold :thumbup:



veedubbleyeww said:


> Gonzo, you've had my ECU and payment for well over a month now. Send me my damn ECU back already. Oh and also, I see that remote tuning service is now available! Right on, I purchased the cable from you specifically so that you could have remote tuned my ECU but then you proceeded to tell my that the remote tune wasn't possible, made me send in my ECU and asked why I even bought the cable in the first place. Thanks man :thumbup:


Woh, woh, woh. Let's set the record straight.

First you ordered a kit and you wanted me to IMMO defeat your previously tuned ECU so you could sell it to someone else. I allowed it. Then you decided to get an upgrade on it, even though you were selling it to a third party. A software transfer fee is $150, on top of the upgrade. Were you charged for it? Nope.

The cable was meant as a way to send you revisions on your NEW ECU with the GTTx file on it, not your old ECU. Not once did I say we could revision your old ECU with the remote flashing software.

With that said, your ECU is on the way, and you owe me for the shipping.


----------



## Jultz (Apr 4, 2013)

Pm'd


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Woh, woh, woh. Let's set the record straight.
> 
> First you ordered a kit and you wanted me to IMMO defeat your previously tuned ECU so you could sell it to someone else. I allowed it. Then you decided to get an upgrade on it, even though you were selling it to a third party. A software transfer fee is $150, on top of the upgrade. Were you charged for it? Nope.
> 
> ...


You 'allowed' the immo defeat because I payed you for it, why wouldn't you allow it? And ya, I have a hard time paying you $150 for a 'license transfer fee' when the ecu was still in my name, I had not even sold it at the time but had somebody interested in it if it were upgraded. Plus you knew I had intentions of selling the ECU when I initially told you I wanted the ECU immo defeated and you said nothing about a license transfer fee. ALSO, you took OVER A MONTH to ship out my GTT kit, now its been over a month again that you've had my ECU. I could go on and on about how upset I am with your service. I've gotta admit that your software and some of your hardware is great but your service is garbage. I'm a two time paying customer, you've got about $2000 out of my bank account, no customer should have to wait this long for service and/or a response. Im glad you finally responded to me though, it's a shame that it took a post on a public forum for you to finally say something. Send me my tracking number and let me know what I owe you for shipping so this bull **** can finally be over with


----------



## Jultz (Apr 4, 2013)

Inbox is full gonz. Clear it up so i can pre order


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

All clear


----------



## Poody (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you still developing a tuning suite? I remember seeing you post something about it a year or so ago. Basically maestro on steroids. If you are planning to release that I'm all over it


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I'm currently looking at all the possible options. The longitudinal version has to be just as powerful as this version for me to actually want to offer it. I feel like the longitudinal 1.8T doesn't have as many powerful hybrid options.
> 
> With that said, I may start a pre-order for a longitudinal version very soon


How soon? Looking into options for my B5...


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Flash Back to Stock*

Once I flashed the Hybrid Turbo File with the remote flasher, can I flash back to stock or is the stock file completely deleted/lost?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Poody said:


> Are you still developing a tuning suite? I remember seeing you post something about it a year or so ago. Basically maestro on steroids. If you are planning to release that I'm all over it


Its been pushed back. Probably Spring 2015


MidnightG60 said:


> How soon? Looking into options for my B5...


How soon can you pre-order? I can have some come next month or so.


c3cars said:


> Once I flashed the Hybrid Turbo File with the remote flasher, can I flash back to stock or is the stock file completely deleted/lost?


I can upload a stock file for you to use if needed.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I'm currently looking at all the possible options. The longitudinal version has to be just as powerful as this version for me to actually want to offer it. I feel like the longitudinal 1.8T doesn't have as many powerful hybrid options.
> 
> With that said, I may start a pre-order for a longitudinal version very soon


Gonzo,

It's been good discussing this new option for the B5 with you. Thanks for all of your help thus far!

So just to clarify the longitudnal kit will have the same GTTx compressor wheel properties? And do you think the stock AWM MAF can keep up with this turbo at 220 g/s? It can hang with the F21 that flows around 210 g/s. Being able to keep the stock airbox would be nice, but not a big deal.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, same wheels.

The AWM MAF will not be able to keep up. Find yourself a TT225/VR6 MAF housing. Running the MAF at its limits shortens the life of the element.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Yes, same wheels.
> 
> The AWM MAF will not be able to keep up. Find yourself a TT225/VR6 MAF housing. Running the MAF at its limits shortens the life of the element.


Awesome sounds good and thanks for the reply. I called and PM'd you to have a chat and pre-order today. I just have a few more questions


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

MidnightG60 said:


> Gonzo,
> 
> It's been good discussing this new option for the B5 with you. Thanks for all of your help thus far!
> 
> So just to clarify the longitudnal kit will have the same GTTx compressor wheel properties? And do you think the stock AWM MAF can keep up with this turbo at 220 g/s? It can hang with the F21 that flows around 210 g/s. Being able to keep the stock airbox would be nice, but not a big deal.


Can I make a suggestion, the k03 turbine housing is even smaller than the k03s turbo on the transverse and really doesn't work too well, it's really limiting.

A better option is to use a k04 turbo but with a modified a4 longitudinal manifold and downpipe, gains are massive and worth trouble


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree but this setup will have a modified turbine housing and a high flow manifold which should help matters greatly.


----------



## jetta_2.slow (Feb 18, 2008)

Beachbuggy said:


> A better option is to use a k04 turbo but with a modified a4 longitudinal manifold and downpipe, gains are massive and worth trouble



Been running a K04-2x in my B5 for a couple years now with E85, was a nice improvement over the K04-15. I went the route of modifying the hotside housing of the 2x and leaving the high flow manifold alone, rigged up in the mill it wasn't hard to modify.


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] Performance said:


> I'm currently looking at all the possible options. The longitudinal version has to be just as powerful as this version for me to actually want to offer it. I feel like the longitudinal 1.8T doesn't have as many powerful hybrid options.
> 
> With that said, I may start a pre-order for a longitudinal version very soon


I just ordered the Longitudinal version for my other car (2004 Audi B6 1.8T quattro Avant - wife's car). Since I already have the remote tuning cable for my 2002 GTI 2.1L GTX2867R, I should be able to install software on the B6. Wife will be getting some additional power. I might add an exhaust dump on her car with hidden activation switch (like on my GTI) to get the most out of this setup. She doesn't have to know about that. I guess she might suspect something when I take the family out to IKEA Conshohoken next time and open up exhaust on NE Extension of PA Turnpike .


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> With that said, your ECU is on the way, and you owe me for the shipping.


Still waiting on my shipping info


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Gonzo, is this turbo capable of 400+WHP with the right mods? 

Will you offer free (or reasonably priced) upgrades for the ECU file if/when you come out with a better revision? 

What is IMMO as seen on the order page of your website?

Thanks.

EDIT: I see my first question has been answered. I'll revise my second question. Assumming I upgrade intake cam and intake manifold (or any other part to hit 400whp) how much would an ECU file revison cost, if necessary?


----------



## Gulliver22 (Sep 16, 2014)

forumaccount said:


> Hi Gonzo, is this turbo capable of 400+WHP with the right mods?
> 
> Will you offer free (or reasonably priced) upgrades for the ECU file if/when you come out with a better revision?
> 
> ...


IMMO is the Immobilization defeat. I don't think you have to worry about that if you are using your original ECU, instrument cluster, radio, etc. If you use a different ECU without the IMMO defeat, then it would disable the ignition, radio, etc because it would think the parts are stolen, in effect. Still not a bad option if you are using the stock ecu, if you want to do away with the Immobilizer. Also, if you ECU is a narrowband oxygen sensor year, you probably want to switch to a later wideband ecu/system (since narrowband sensors are crap as far as sensing the actual air/fuel ratio). You can source one yourself and send it to Gonzo, or he can source one for a reasonable cost. 

Here's more info from the RossTech WIKI about the different Immobilizer versions and what they do:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

Gulliver22 said:


> IMMO is the Immobilization defeat. I don't think you have to worry about that if you are using your original ECU, instrument cluster, radio, etc. If you use a different ECU without the IMMO defeat, then it would disable the ignition, radio, etc because it would think the parts are stolen, in effect. Still not a bad option if you are using the stock ecu, if you want to do away with the Immobilizer. Also, if you ECU is a narrowband oxygen sensor year, you probably want to switch to a later wideband ecu/system (since narrowband sensors are crap as far as sensing the actual air/fuel ratio). You can source one yourself and send it to Gonzo, or he can source one for a reasonable cost.
> 
> Here's more info from the RossTech WIKI about the different Immobilizer versions and what they do:
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer


Thanks for the info. 

How can I find out about the oxygen sensor? I have an 05 AWP GLI, if that says anything.


----------



## Gulliver22 (Sep 16, 2014)

forumaccount said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How can I find out about the oxygen sensor? I have an 05.5 AWP GLI, if that says anything.


The bosch wideband sensor uses 5 wires, and Audi/VW started switching to wideband around 2000-2002 years depending on model/engine. I'd either search the forums, or pull up Rockauto/Autozone or such and see what they show as a replacement for your O2 sensor to verify if it's wideband.

Btw, on your question regarding 400HP, that was answered on page 1 of this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

i know this is probably a no but... can i use a giac cable to download your file? also how long before they ship out once ordered?


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

Gonzo, is this offer still valid? Will you offer tuning support/retunes for future modifications (and at what cost). I plan on upgrading more than the minimum required.


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright I need a turbo ASAP 
Can u pm me how much this kit would cost after taxes and everything 
Very interested now 
I would like to keep my giac file if possible read from previous post u could write a stock file but idk if u coils write one for giacs file 
And also how long and when it would ship as I need one asap
Thanks


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the GIAC file is garbage and outdated


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for bashing my file :thumbup: now that we've established that 
Can someone give me another positive answer to my questions if possible :beer:


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyway I can buy just the turbo GTTx? Want to upgrade from my f21.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

01jetta wolfy said:


> Thank you for bashing my file :thumbup: now that we've established that
> Can someone give me another positive answer to my questions if possible :beer:


Getting the hardware to this setup and not the software wouldn't make much sense. Get rid of or sell the GIAC tune and don't short yourself. Take advantage of the all in one package he is offering and reap the benefits. Personally, from having his 1000cc mafless file on my car for about a year now--I would jump all over this deal if I was still looking to upgrade from my stock turbo. Just .02, take it or leave it lol.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Want some pix of everything. Thanks! Missed the original GTT pre-release


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

The fact that Gonzo has yet to reply to us isn't leaving me with warm fuzzies.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

forumaccount said:


> EDIT: I see my first question has been answered. I'll revise my second question. Assumming I upgrade intake cam and intake manifold (or any other part to hit 400whp) how much would an ECU file revison cost, if necessary?


If its usual hardware I support, like E85 and you keep your MAF sensor, free of charge.


vwking said:


> i know this is probably a no but... can i use a giac cable to download your file? also how long before they ship out once ordered?


Nope. These should be shipping out by the end of this month


forumaccount said:


> Gonzo, is this offer still valid? Will you offer tuning support/retunes for future modifications (and at what cost). I plan on upgrading more than the minimum required.


Whoever messaged me or posted here alst week can get in on the deal but after that, its done.
Read above 


01jetta wolfy said:


> Alright I need a turbo ASAP
> Can u pm me how much this kit would cost after taxes and everything
> Very interested now
> I would like to keep my giac file if possible read from previous post u could write a stock file but idk if u coils write one for giacs file
> ...


You have a PM


thormx353 said:


> Getting the hardware to this setup and not the software wouldn't make much sense. Get rid of or sell the GIAC tune and don't short yourself. Take advantage of the all in one package he is offering and reap the benefits. Personally, from having his 1000cc mafless file on my car for about a year now--I would jump all over this deal if I was still looking to upgrade from my stock turbo. Just .02, take it or leave it lol.


Thanks 


Slimjimmn said:


> Want some pix of everything. Thanks! Missed the original GTT pre-release





















And your standard EV14-style injectors and adaptors and high flow exhaust manifold. Let me know if you require pics of those too. Do note that we switch suppliers based on availability on stuff like the TIP.


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> If its usual hardware I support, like E85 and you keep your MAF sensor, free of charge.
> 
> Nope. These should be shipping out by the end of this month
> 
> ...



You have PM


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Not even gona lie for this kinda price thats not a shabby setup at all... but i still like my big turbo


----------



## veedubbleyeww (Sep 7, 2012)

Please pm me, your inbox is full. I've had some problems with my turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Pm sent about this kit and some other things we discussed


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

GTTx-015 

All pending emails/PM's will be answered in a timely manner. Thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

^^That's going into my Audi.


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

[email protected] Performance said:


> GTTx-015
> 
> All pending emails/PM's will be answered in a timely manner. Thanks and have a good weekend.


How much for just the turbo? I want a gttx. Already have the rest of hardware because my f21 kit but want your gttx line bad.


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Still waiting for you to get back to me 
I'd like to purchase a kit


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

[email protected] Performance said:


> GTTx-015
> 
> All pending emails/PM's will be answered in a timely manner. Thanks and have a good weekend.


Can I get your email? I used this one and it came back - [email protected]


----------



## SilverSkyy (Jun 21, 2013)

sent a PM to you, in dire need of a turbo mine just crapped the bed


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you shipped any yet ?


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

anyone get there kit yet?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Most GTTx052 and 015 orders have been shipped. Emails with tracking numbers coming out soon.


----------



## SilverSkyy (Jun 21, 2013)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Most GTTx052 and 015 orders have been shipped. Emails with tracking numbers coming out soon.


sent you a PM a while ago if you could please respond i would appreciate it


----------



## slukas (Sep 3, 2011)

*My Experience*

Private message me and I will share my experience with this kit and the company selling it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

slukas said:


> Private message me and I will share my experience with this kit and the company selling it.


Lol I always pm this guy and he never writes back


----------



## slukas (Sep 3, 2011)

*Really?*

Strange as I have responded to everyone...

And actually you received your response and commented back "That doesn't sound good".


----------

